# Datei leserechte geben - darf aber nicht kopiert werden !



## KMX-Robin (21. Juli 2003)

Hi,

folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Datei in dem PHP-Code steht. Diese Datei soll von Hosting-Kunden eingebunden werden können. Der Hosting-Kunde kann nun die Funktionen in dieser Datei benutzen - darf aber nicht den php code der funktionen eisehen können. 

hat jemand eine Idee wie man so etwas realisieren kann ? Ich besitze Root-Rechte auf dem Server. Wenn das Problem nur mit einem Programm zu lösen ist dann ist diese Lösung auch herzlich willkommen.

Rob


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juli 2003)

Nein, mir fällt da nichts Passendes ein. Wenn ein Benutzer die Datei includen kann, muss er ja Leserechte auf diese Datei haben und kann die Daher natürlich auch ausgeben.


----------



## EMinus (13. August 2003)

kannst du die datei nicht irgentwie ins pear verzeichnis packen

die pear php dateien kann man ja in php nutzen aber halt nicht einsehen das sie ja irgentwo unter /usr/ oder so liegen


----------

